# Router table dust collection



## Lee Brubaker (Jan 30, 2006)

I do not have a bonafide DC & have to rely on a shop vac. I got tired of just a pickup at the fence resulting in major cleanup after table routing. To improve pickup with a shop vac I reasoned that I would have to collect cuttings as close to the bit from the underside of the table as well as at the fence. Hence, I fashioned a under the table pickup out of acrylic, welded the components together with solvent & below is the result. It works very well & as I do my bit changes from the top of the table does not interfere with this function. It is of course customized to fit just this router but anyone could adapt the idea to their own table router should they decide that they too could improve cuttings collection.

Lee


----------



## GoonMan (Mar 22, 2005)

Thanks for sharing Lee this gives me some ideals about dust collection on my Table mounted Bosch 1619


----------

